
Uber Eases Screening Rules in California - antiviral
http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-eases-screening-rules-in-california-1452668401
======
antiviral
You can also see this summary by the TheVerge:
[http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/13/10759688/uber-relaxes-
driv...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/13/10759688/uber-relaxes-driver-
screenings-california)

------
cynthiaherald
Best way around the paywall on WSJ?

~~~
antiviral
try this:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjAmI-
qkqfKAhUK4GMKHf-BCKEQqQIIHTAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fuber-
eases-screening-rules-in-
california-1452668401&usg=AFQjCNGQZdfBmpLr4piNYClc8tEjJB6oiw&sig2=KoBSeWYjrc6RZYxPwiAepQ)

~~~
cynthiaherald
That does it. Thanks!

